# What to say to a stock agency?



## brattpowered (Nov 28, 2007)

A stock agency recently e-mailed me because they found my photos on flickr and would like to add them to their database.  This is a new one for me, so I'm not sure how to respond.  Do I quote them a price, or ask what they usually charge?  Do I need to do something with the copyright so they don't rip me off?

I'd really appreciate anyone's help!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 28, 2007)

What's the stock company?


----------



## astrostu (Nov 28, 2007)

My understanding is that the stock company works on commission - you send them the photos and if people buy them, then they cut you a check.  But I haven't done this before so I'm interested in the responses ...


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 29, 2007)

they hold your photos in a database, and when they sell yoru photo, you are given a cut of the profit.
What agency was it?


----------



## brattpowered (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

The site for the agency is stockphotopro.com.  It looks pretty legitimate, and the royalty procedure is outlined on the site.  Does anyone here know if this is a pretty reputable place to do business?  Also, if I submit my work to them, can I also sell it to other people and place it on other stock photo sites?


----------



## theusher (Nov 29, 2007)

They've been mass emailing people on flickr, there are a few threads within flickr about it. Including a post by the owner of the company defending it. I got the email as well.

They pay 20% of the sale to you, and you set the price from what I've read.  You own the copyright, so you can sell the image multiple times, or on your own even.

The general consensus is you can do better elsewhere, and the company is just trying to quickly amass a photo collection.


----------



## brattpowered (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, usher.  I'll keep all of that in mind.

Would you happen to know of any of those stock agencies where you could do better, that would accept photos from people who are just starting out?


----------

